# Solved: How to create my own website



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi,

I am just a beginner and would like to create my own site or have someone do it for me. It does seem very complicated and I just want to use it for recreational purposes, Hobbies, Fan fic, wallpaper, sound bytes and what ever else my brain comes up with.

First is there and easy way for someone with no knowledge to do this or is it just a better idea you point me in the right direction of someone who could help me with this. LOL

Thank you for the help as always, you guys are great!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

It sounds like a blog like site would fit your needs.

Here's an example of a wordpress blog, really easy to setup, and even easier to add pages, links, sections, images, ect...

http://applerecon.com/


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Is there anything else beside a blog? I really wanted to design the front page nice and a blog isn't something I thought about. 

Would I have a limited amout of space with that page?

Thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You could a CMS drupal is a very easy one to learn.

An example of a site that uses it is http://www.spreadfirefox.com/


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't like that much. I just see forums and I need a place for my fanfic.

I see so many people with awesome web sites and I guess that is what I am looking for.

Does anyone in the group offer help to others, as far as creating one goes? I really don't have a clue.

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Depending on how these websites look, the developers could be using advanced tools that not only take time to learn but cost money. Unless you want to spend money paying someone to create a website for you, I would suggest starting out with some simple tutorials and learn the basics yourself. It can be fun and rewarding.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

It just looks like it's going to take a long time. it also looks very intimidating. LOL

Do you know of any sites where they will create it for you if you pay them. I guess that would be easiest for me and maybe I could learn from maintaining it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

My best estimate would be that it will cost you several hundred dollars to have a professional site built. Is that something you're willing to spend? Depending on what tools the developer uses, you may not be able to maintain it without spending money on software utilities for your computer. You would also have to learn the languages used to create content for the site.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Can't anything be simple in life anymore? 

I guess I better get reading then huh. 

Thank you very much for all the information and help. I appreciate it!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

A WYSIWYG editor is as simple as they come 

If you don't like Nvu, you could try Dreamweaver, Frontpage, Firstpage, Webpublisher, or one of the other WYSIWYG editors out there 

Some cost money, and some are free, just depends which editor you want.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

Learn HTML. It's very easy. Don't worry if you find something difficult at first. Eventually things click and off you go 

Here you go: http://www.w3schools.com/html/default.asp

Don't expect to be able to do everything at once though. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I first learned HTML by posting on a message board that used HTML rather than BBCode. So I had to learn all the different HTML tags to format my posts.

I didn't start using online tutorials until I looked into the more advanced stuff like JavaScript, PHP, Perl, and .htaccess


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok, so the first thing I need to do is learn HtML, right? Nvu is a program to help me do this? All those programs are???

Thanks so much everyone for not giving up on me.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Nvu is just a code editor, you can just use notepad if you want(i use notepad++). If you just want a plain website, you'll only need to know html and css, maybe some javascript. If you want to really get anywhere like the 'awesome websites' you see, you will need to know some sort of server-side scripting language(like php or asp) and advanced JS, but that comes after you've mastered making the site.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah. Nvu is free, I think the others I listed all cost.

When you write stuff in the "normal" tab, you can see how the HTML code looks in the "source" tab. Look at the two attachments


----------



## trekguy (Nov 17, 2002)

CSIlover said:


> Is there anything else beside a blog? I really wanted to design the front page nice and a blog isn't something I thought about.
> 
> Would I have a limited amout of space with that page?
> 
> Thanks


http://geocities.yahoo.com/home/

Try here. It's free. You'll have an annoying sidebar advertisement on the right side... but you will be able to make your own site. You don't need to learn any code... just drag and drop. It doesn't take long to figure out.

If you don't want the ads, and want more space/ bandwidth etc... you can upgrade for a small fee.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

3 schools is the same as Nvu? I was check out 3 schools and it seems really easy to follow with the tutorial. So both these program with help me create a web page right.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

No they aren't the same (if by 3 schools you mean w3schools)

w3schools is an online tutorial site. Nvu is just a WYSIWYG editor.

w3schools with show you example code online, and that's pretty much it.
Nvu let's you edit the code on your computer, and learn by doing yourself with "trial and error".

But yes, using both together could help you learn enough to build a website.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey,

Does Geocities let you lput adult FF and sound bytes too???

Thanks


----------



## trekguy (Nov 17, 2002)

CSIlover said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does Geocities let you lput adult FF and sound bytes too???
> 
> Thanks


Don't know what "adult FF"  is, but I have a sound clip on my site.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Anything rated R is consider adult and NC 17- and I just saw some over there. AHHHHHH )

Ok, is it hard to put it together? And you have sounds too? Does it give a lot of space and should i try thr free one firest before I buy? LOL Now i am so excited!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

CSIlover said:


> Anything rated R is consider adult and NC 17- and I just saw some over there. AHHHHHH )
> 
> Ok, is it hard to put it together? And you have sounds too? Does it give a lot of space and should i try thr free one firest before I buy? LOL Now i am so excited!


A rating of R and a rating of NC-17 are different.

If you see an R rated movie, it means "No one under 17 unless accompanied by a parent". But an NC-17 movie means "No one under 18".

But that still doesn't explain what an "FF" is?


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

FF is Fan Fiction.  LOL

Sorry I thought you knew.

Thank you. So then I can put my FF and sound byte on the site. Do you have the paid version or free? I guess I should try the free and see how it goes. I just don't know exactly how much space I will need for everything.

How do I figure on the space the site gives you?


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a website at Geocities and using the free version, you get 15MB of space. I have somewhere between 80-90 pages full of content and am only using up 2.3MB.

You can add sound files to a Geo page, BUT... I'll warn you, it sucks up bandwidth like mad. This depends on how big and how long the sound file is and what format you're using. If you convert it to a .wav, it won't use up your bandwidth as quickly, but .wav's don't always have as good a quality sound as a .mp3.

I did used to have sound files in my site - I had a special page for each member of my family. Each page had pix and sound files of a theme song for each child's favourite cartoon. I had them as .wav files and didn't have a problem. I only eventually took them down as I didn't want pix of my children on the internet anymore and so deleted their pages [that, and one wasn't too happy about my choice of a mouse trail. Each child has their own special nickname and my teenanger got a *little* perturbed upon finding out his page said, "This is Snuggle Bum's Page!! " LMAO].

Geo is really easy to work with, and you get templates to help you design. I highly suggest that you do NOT go to their forum for help/advice as the one and only time I did, I was called many nasty demeaning names and had my intelligence insulted on way too many levels. All I wanted was someone to look at my site and see why some HTML wasn't working - turned out I missed an end tag.

The best site for learning and understanding HTML is Rich's WebSite Help for Novices & Beginners. He explains it really clearly and whenever I emailed him for further advice or help, he emailed me back usually within the same day. He was my personal HTML Guru and without major help from him, my site would not be what it is today 

Don't be too intimidated by HTML, it's really not as hard as it sounds. I didn't know a durned thing - let alone WHAT it even was - and a few months later I knew most of it by heart.

Hope this helps you


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh Wow, it sure does! Thank you so much for taking the time to help me and give me really cool links for more help. 

A friend of mine said she was going to help me desing the webpage. I can't wait and thank you so much for everything. I am sure I will be back with a lot more questions soon. LOL


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

I still have all my links from when I first started designing my own websites - HTML, colour charts, how to do tables, mouse trails, no right clicking options... I wanted a kewl page once I started learning. And once I started learning, I couldn't stop,  

Feel free to ask what you want, we're here to help


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Thank you all so much, i really appreciate all the help.

If I join now it will let me design first right. I mean I won't have a site already on the web, will I. Also if I just want to use my pen name can I do that? I don't want to give my idenitiy on the web. It worries me!


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

You can join right now and your site is there. You can design it next week or next month if you want to. You will technically have a site on the net already, but without content on it, it won't be found till you do. Your main page in Geo will be "geocities.com/NAME/index.html" by default. You can type in a little note stating you're creating your site and to please check back in a few days or a week.

As for names, you can choose pretty much whatever you want - I have my personal first name on mine, but I needed to. My other 4 Geo sites are variations of my Pogo screen name, lol.

Since you're doing a FF site, the name you want may be already taken - Just in case, maybe come up with a few names to choose from.

Being a HUGE CSI fan myself, I already know there's tons of sites out there dedicated to them - myself included . [I just watched a rerun of Speed dying last night and I cried again    ]

I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah I am Making a CSI:Miami site, with FF, and I have all the sound bytes of Horatio.
"We never close." 

I changed them all into wav files and now i want to share with everyone because the whole Yahoo group is e-mailing me and OMG!!! I can't keep up! 

I was here last week and was taught how to use Audacity, OMG, it's so awesome and the guys who were talking to me and helping me, well they were just GREAT!

So now I have my sound bytes and can finally give people a web page to go to and DL them themselves. Thank God!

Oh, I loved speed!!! Hey send me a link if you don't mind I would love to see you web design.

Thank you so much for everything, GentsBabe. I am Smiling. 

I can't wait to get started.


----------



## GentsBabe (Jan 31, 2006)

The CSI pages that I have are part of my Games site and are only geared towards the PC games available. I've written full and complete walkthroughs for each one. I've only recently bought "3 Dimensions of Murder", but haven't added the walkthrough to my site yet. It'll be a while before it does get added as I've recently taken the walkthroughs all out as I decided to redo them all and add FAQ's for them. So as of now, there's nothing much there other than a list of games. I do have the first two CSI games up, but that's it so far. Since I have a lot of PC games, it takes me a while to add the walkthroughs for them all.

I hope to get them all done within the next week or so *crosses fingers*

My PC Games


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh that is really cool, I played splinter cell on the PC and really eyed it. 

so, you are the one who writes all the cheats for me when I can't get to the next level. 

Nice site. Thanks for letting me check it out. I am always need walkthroughs and cheats.  Everyone usually does!


----------



## 4 Me They said! (May 21, 2006)

Hi CSIlover,
I have found this site: http://www.htmltutorials.ca to be the saving grace for me to learn html. If you start at 'Lesson 1' and follow exactly as he teaches, then John gives you a heap in a short time.

Be warned though, once you start 'coding', be prepared for some very long days. You will be dreaming 'code'.

Within 6 weeks, I was able to launch my own website, and found sites like "techguy" - "htmlgoodies" and "w3c" were fantastic when it came to the 'heavier' stuff.

I soon learnt that 'CSS' was the way to go, and am now in the process of learning that, so as to convert all my pages from 'one change'.

I also tried NVU, but could not understand it. (or was too thick) I have a heap of 'free' programmes, but in the time it takes to learn how to use them, I found it was faster to write the 'code' from scratch. And believe me, there is NO greater thrill, than 'creating' your very first page.

My whole site was made with 'wordpad' and then run trough a 'validator' - This taught me where I was making mistakes, and in the correcting of them, I learnt where not to make them.

At first it was daunting, very, and seemed impossible, but doing it by example as John taught me in his 'tutorial' it suddenly 'all fell into place'

Learning html is a 'must' first. It teaches you structure, and that is something you will need in building a website. The more I learnt, the more I needed to learn.

Fabulous sites like this, always have really great people who will help you with sticky problems. (They helped me a lot. Thanks folks)

I started with a blank piece of paper and soon learnt how to change it in so many wonderful ways.
Please make the effort, you will reward yourself with that effort.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey 4 me,

I am going with geocities right now but am going to take my time and learn HTML and build my website slowly as I take it all in and learn.

I will give it the time and effort, I love to learn new things and it does feel great when you finally see the outcome!

Thanks for the site and the help.

You're right, this site is great and the Techs that help us are AWESOMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

HEY GUYS, DID YOU HEAR ALL THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

Hehe. I remember using Geocities years ago before learning HTML. As I know HTML, and various other web scripting language now, I wouldn't discourage it.


----------



## piloteer (Sep 9, 2006)

On Google lookup Winferno. Excellent FTP software.


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey GentsBabe,

Are you around, I hope! 

Ok i finally starting building and I added a small wav clip to my site and then was told I used up my transfer bandwidth??? LOL Is this from the song or the hours I am spending trying to learn all this? 

Also I have been reading, reading, reading... It says I should use MIDI for background music instead of wav files. Arrg.

I transfered my mp3 to wav with audacity and now I need to find a converter that will allow me to transfer wav to MIDI. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CSIlover (Dec 22, 2006)

Does anyone know how to make a wav into a midi file for the backround music on my website?

Thanks


----------

